# Sydney vs Melbourne



## jameslyndonhunt (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi all, 

I'm new to this, so would appreciate some help  

Me and my wife with 2 children under 4, are making the move to Oz from the UK next April/May, 2013. 

We're a very outgoing, active family, who are drawn to the nicer things in life and respect quality in all aspects of our lives. 

I have the option of looking at both Sydney and Melbourne for my job, and wondered if anyone could advise on the best areas of both amazing Cities to initially rent for a year or 2, considering our family situation and the love of nice things, and "want to be more" active/outdoor
Lifestyles? 

Any advice, recommendations would be HUGELY appreciated ! 

Thank you 

James


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Melbourne will probably be a bit cheaper for a newcomer but my impression is that you will enjoy Sydney more due to "most beautiful things in life". Beaches, parks, Circular Quay and many more is what you find in Sydney but you don't really find in Melbourne.


----------



## jameslyndonhunt (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks Dexter! I had Sydney in mind, but I have been told the right job might be in Melbourne. Hence trying to research both.

Do you happen to know Sydney well? What parts would you recommend?


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

I have lived in Sydney for all my adult life (which means I have now been here for nearly 9 years). In Sydney the rule is - the more you move to the east, the closer to the beach you will be. However, areas like Rhodes, Ryde, Strathfield or Burwood are also good to live. Everything depends on what sort of budget you have.


----------



## jameslyndonhunt (Sep 3, 2012)

Cheers Dexter. 

Budgets really hard to work out to be honest. $75k basic, but don't know what to spend on rent?! 

It appears that we will NEED to spend $600 + to get a nice enough place, big enough for 4 of us!!!


----------



## woolfchans (Sep 4, 2012)

We are moving to Sydney next May. Been looking at areas to move to with our child in prep on and off for ages. It's a bit easier for us to narrow the choice down. We are only looking in the Inner West and as far as Strathfield. My husbands the Aussie, I'm the Brit. He is from Sydney. He will likely be working in the CBD area and he said from a commute standpoint, we need to live Inner West and near a good train line. He does not want to commute say 1hr each way and be further out. Friends of ours are paying 650pw for a house in Leichhardt. Think its 2 bed.


----------

